# Ebay Stuff!!



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 27, 2010)

Selling some WWII stuff on Ebay in an hour.
thought I should let you guys check it out.

Thanks
Shane

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120520807839&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120520813692&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 3, 2010)

Low starting bid on my '63 Coppertone Varsity

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120524853302&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

